# Pope John Paul II beatified



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2011)

John Paul beatified: Pope John Paul II beatified in Vatican ceremony - latimes.com



> Whether that's true or not, it will now literally take a miracle for the man born Karol Wojtyla to become a saint. The church's rules on such matters say that a second miraculous event must be attributed to John Paul for him to qualify for sainthood, beyond the first one that made him eligible for beatification.
> 
> The woman at the center of that first declared miracle was present at Sunday's ceremonial Mass. Sister Marie Simon-Pierre, a French nun who said she was suddenly cured of Parkinson's disease through John Paul's intercession not long after his death, was chosen to present Benedict with a reliquary containing a vial of the late pope's blood, which is set to become an object of veneration.


----------



## jambo (May 1, 2011)

This last week we were down in the Irish Republic and the radio programmes were full of this ceremony. I wonder if Rangers winning the league this year could count as the required second miracle. Somehow I doubt it. 

Some on the radio were all for it believing him to be a perfect man. Others were quite angry saying that his track record on covering up child abuse cases disqualifies him from beatification. My own take is that it would be hard to call the or an anti-Christ a saint.

When you look at what the bible calls a saint and what the RC church calls a saint you find two very different things. In actual fact I have often found this gave a good opportunity when engaged in evangelising in RC communities the whole idea of biblical sainthood.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 1, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Whether that's true or not, it will now literally take a miracle for the man born Karol Wojtyla to become a saint. The church's rules on such matters say that a second miraculous event must be attributed to John Paul for him to qualify for sainthood, beyond the first one that made him eligible for beatification.



That's the great thing about being Catholic, if you don't like a rule, just issue a Papal bull and change it. All of their rules are man made anyway, and if you think for a second that John Paul won't be made a saint, think again.


----------



## Berean (May 1, 2011)

AP Photo caption dated 1 May: "Pope Benedict XVI kisses the glass reliquary containing the blood of late Pope John Paul II, during the beatification ceremony in St. Peter's Square at the Vatican, Sunday, May 1, 2011, in the fastest beatification in modern times."

This is not Christianity by any twisted stretch of anyone's imagination. This is a medieval pagan cult masquerading as Christianity, and being believed by the media and the lost.

The photo in case anyone is interested. http://cache.daylife.com/imageserve/09iL8L842s7nL/x610.jpg


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 1, 2011)

Berean said:


> This is not Christianity by any twisted stretch of anyone's imagination. This is a medieval pagan cult masquerading as Christianity, and being believed by the media and the lost.


----------



## Pergamum (May 1, 2011)

Hmmm, If the Catholics make him a saint I bet they sure'll be embarrassed as more and more evidence comes to light that almost the whole Catholic church structure was complicit in protecting molester-priests. Ironically, I bet he becomes the patron saint of children of something.


----------



## Edward (May 1, 2011)

With a special guest appearance by arch-thug Robert Mugabe.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 1, 2011)

I hate to tell you, but that blood's not going to do you any good.


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2011)

jambo said:


> This last week we were down in the Irish Republic and the radio programmes were full of this ceremony. I wonder if Rangers winning the league this year could count as the required second miracle. Somehow I doubt it.
> 
> Some on the radio were all for it believing him to be a perfect man. Others were quite angry saying that his track record on covering up child abuse cases disqualifies him from beatification. My own take is that it would be hard to call the or an anti-Christ a saint.
> 
> When you look at what the bible calls a saint and what the RC church calls a saint you find two very different things. In actual fact I have often found this gave a good opportunity when engaged in evangelising in RC communities the whole idea of biblical sainthood.


 
You are right Stuart when you said" In actual fact I have often found this gave a good opportunity when engaged in evangelising in RC communities the whole idea of biblical sainthood". 
I did engage one cayholic today on that exact point. And Pope Benedict XVI kissing the glass reliquary containing the blood of late Pope John Paul II, during the beatification ceremony in St. Peter's Square at the Vatican today was another point. I tried to help my catholic friend in seeing the lunacy of paying homage to a vile of a dead persons blood. It is in itself a form of idolotry. It creates all sorts of riduiculous superstititions and reinforces the Satanic created lie in Roman catholicism that you do not go to Jesus Christ directly as a mediator ..you go to anohter person who is named Blessed or a Saint by the RCC. I did get the catholic friend to admit that biblical sainthood was valid and the idea if RC sainthood he at least admitted is questionable. I invited him to come to services next Sunday at my Presbyterian church and he is considering coming. I ask all to please pray that my friend joins me at Sunday service next Sunday and experiences for the first time the true Gospel of Christ. Every time I see the demonstration of the old RCC that Joe *RAT*zingeris going back to ..I thank God I am now a Protestant by His amazing grace!


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> I hate to tell you, but that blood's not going to do you any good.



It not oly will do no good It almost smells of something demonic...as protestants we need to remember The "rotteness" of the Roman Catholic Church was at the heart of Martin Luther's attack on it in 1517 when he wrote the "95 Theses" thus sparking off the German Reformation. The sale of Relics and Indugences were ways for the RCC to raise revenue. It was then and is now still now an abomination.

Relics: These were officially sanctioned by the Vatican. They were pieces of straw, hay, white feathers from a dove, pieces of the cross etc. that could be sold to people as the things that had been the nearest to Jesus on Earth. They could be bones of the saints body or even the saints blood as was demonstrated today afin in the Vatican. Relics are still sold..although the word doanation is used but they are still selling relics. It is a disgusting perverted practice or the RCC. The money raised went straight to the church and to the Vatican. These holy relics were keenly sought after as the people saw their purchase as a way of pleasing God. It also showed that you had honoured Him by spending your money on relics associated with his son or with a holy person. Joe RATzinger is reintroducing this pre Vatican II mentality again. It is one of many reasons I renounced Roman Catholicism and becmae a Protestant. 

Indulgences: These were ‘certificates’ produced in bulk that had been pre-signed by the pope which pardoned a person’s sins and gave you access to heaven. Basically if you knew that you had sinned you would wait until a pardoner was in your region selling an indulgence and purchase one as the pope, being God’s representative on Earth, would forgive your sins and you would be pardoned. This industry was later expanded to allow people to buy an indulgence for a dead relative who might be in purgatory or Hell and relieve that relative of his sins. By doing this you would be seen by the Catholic Church of committing a Christian act and this would elevate your status in the eyes of God. thaio practice has alo been reintroduced. Another abomination that all Protestants should speak out against.

Pilgrimages: These were very much supported by the Catholic Church as a pilgrim would end up at a place of worship that was owned by the Catholic Church and money could be made by the sale of badges, holy water, certificates to prove you had been etc. and completed your journey.This paractice was also re introduced by Joe RAT zinger. Be thankful that wea re Protestants ...I am


----------



## seajayrice (May 1, 2011)

*Gillespie for Pope*

Have we a double standard?


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2011)

Joshua said:


> Flashback: The Pope is in Hell - Come now, did you think any differently according to the Word of God?


 
Amen brother Joshua and I am delighted that Dr McMahon wrote this piece. First time I read it and I could not agree more....The papacy is anti Christ institution and any man who would be come the pope is in danger of going to hell. i agree with you and Dr McMahon. Unless there was a dramatic deathbed conversion and placing his faith in Jesus Christ alone for salvation then yes the pope is in hell. Excellent article , it is why I rennounce the pope and the papacy and Roman catholicism as did the Reformers!

The following quote from the article is very relavent today more than ever...not only has the pope covered up the pedophilia and sexual scandals of children being molested by their so called predator "priests' these same priests catholics are to believe have the "Magical " power to turn the rc bread wafer into the actaul body of Christ is a balsphemy and that sexaual predators had that magical power makes one see all the moee the lunacy of the adoration of the Romancatholic cookie god in a gold monstance of idolotry. She is the Whore ...and is a lie of satan!

This quote is accurate "Christ is right for pronouncing a sentence of eternal condemnation upon such men for He judges righteously against those who pervert the truth. Pope John Paul II propagated false teaching and taught others to do so! Christ says in Matthew 18:6-7, “But whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in Me to sin, it would be better for him if a millstone were hung around his neck, and he were drowned in the depth of the sea. "Woe to the world because of offenses! For offenses must come, but woe to that man by whom the offense comes!” Christ is right. Woe unto the popes past who taught their people to go astray! Woe unto the next pope to take the throne away from Christ and sit in the seat of the Whore of Rome!


----------



## seajayrice (May 1, 2011)

Joshua said:


> seajayrice said:
> 
> 
> > *Gillespie for Pope*
> ...


 
One could make the case that Protestants have a form of Papacy.


----------



## seajayrice (May 1, 2011)

We are all Papist at heart


----------



## saintandsinner77 (May 1, 2011)

The last pope who will bear the name "Peter," has been thought by some in the RCC to be the Antichrist. I am tending to agree with their opinion.


----------



## dudley (May 1, 2011)

saintandsinner77 said:


> The last pope who will bear the name "Peter," has been thought by some in the RCC to be the Antichrist. I am tending to agree with their opinion.



I do too my brother......although the first Peter who they wrongly call the first pope was a true deciple of the Lord.


----------

